# Waterfall time-lapse/Slow motion near my home



## KyushuCalanthe (May 17, 2016)

This one is just for fun, though there is one orchid in there towards the end. Also, keep an eye out for a tree snail at 1:38. First time trying a true time-lapse, not perfect, but not bad.

Waterfall Time-lapse/Slow Motion


----------



## SlipperFan (May 17, 2016)

Interesting effect. Keep playing around!


----------



## Migrant13 (May 17, 2016)

Pretty cool Tom. I especially like the sunlight dancing across the rocks with the waterfall backdrop.


----------



## Lanmark (May 17, 2016)

I enjoy all of your videos.


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 17, 2016)

What's the plant with the yellow flowers at 4:15?


----------



## troy (May 17, 2016)

Good job on the photography!!!


----------



## abax (May 17, 2016)

Soooo hypnotic and relaxing. There must be something in
our ancestral memory that makes humans so drawn to
moving water. The video is wonderful.


----------



## gego (May 18, 2016)

Sooothing

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 19, 2016)

Linus_Cello said:


> What's the plant with the yellow flowers at 4:15?



It's a Sedum, perhaps S. sarmentosum, a naturalized plant originally from Korea and China, so is practically a native. It is common to see them growing along roadsides or on rocks where there is ample water.


----------



## Brabantia (May 19, 2016)

Beautiful video. Thanks to share it!


----------



## MaryPientka (May 19, 2016)

Lovely abstraction. I am especially drawn to the image at 4.00.


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 19, 2016)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> It's a Sedum, perhaps S. sarmentosum, a naturalized plant originally from Korea and China, so is practically a native. It is common to see them growing along roadsides or on rocks where there is ample water.



The leaves are broad, not succulent like "Sedum." Is this the orchid you mentioned at the top of the post?


----------



## Clark (May 19, 2016)

Professional!

The spinning pool at the one minute mark, sweet!


----------



## suzyquec (May 19, 2016)

Beautiful and very relaxing. I especially liked the slow motion clouds moving over the mountain.

Susan


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 19, 2016)

Linus_Cello said:


> The leaves are broad, not succulent like "Sedum." Is this the orchid you mentioned at the top of the post?



Sorry, brain fart, thought you meant at the beginning. Yes, in the description I mentioned a few plants, that being one. It is Cephalanthera falcata, the "golden orchid". I wrote an article about it in my blog if you'd like more info.

The little plant with yellow flowers at around 12 seconds in (you may have to strain your eyes on a small screen) is the sedum.


----------



## Kalyke (May 19, 2016)

Gorgeous! I can stare at waterfalls for hours! The little yellow orchid. I forget what they call it, but it is cute! Oh you just said it in the post above me^^^


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 19, 2016)

Thanks!

Always great reflection of beautiful nature by you.


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 19, 2016)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Sorry, brain fart, thought you meant at the beginning. Yes, in the description I mentioned a few plants, that being one. It is Cephalanthera falcata, the "golden orchid". I wrote an article about it in my blog if you'd like more info.



Thanks! Such a shame they need symbiotic soil fungi to survive. Maybe cross breed with european helleborine for yellow easy to grow terrestrial orchids?

http://botanyboy.org/two-helleborine-orchids-from-japan-genus-cephalanthera/


----------



## My Green Pets (May 19, 2016)

This is so beautiful. I find this kind of work very interesting and what you have done here is so nice!!

How, how, how did you PAN and time lapse at the same time?


I'm going to go into full critique mode now because this is exactly what I would appreciate people to do for my videos (YouTube: my green pets).

The music was very interesting combined with the scenery because one would expect some kind of traditional Japanese music to accompany this. It kind of separated the scenery from the human cultural element for me in spite of the little butsus, which I really enjoyed.

There were some scenes that I felt could have used a few more seconds and others fewer. That's a challenge I face in my own videos, timing etc.

I think the order of scenes could have been rearranged to tell more of a story, if that makes any sense. It did seem a bit random. Perhaps starting with some wide shots kind of setting up the scene, then more specific and more detailed shots, then maybe some final wide shots again to wrap it all up.

I have been venturing into this type of video making myself recently with the objective of simply portraying the beauty of the world around me. 

This has been really inspiring, thank you.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 20, 2016)

Linus_Cello said:


> Thanks! Such a shame they need symbiotic soil fungi to survive. Maybe cross breed with european helleborine for yellow easy to grow terrestrial orchids?
> 
> http://botanyboy.org/two-helleborine-orchids-from-japan-genus-cephalanthera/



Hmm, I don't know if a cross between those two genera would work - probably. Some Epipactis are quite growable, others are like Cephalanthera, fungi dependent. The Japanese native E. thunbergii has a yellow morph flower that might make an interesting cross with this species.



CambriaWhat said:


> This is so beautiful. I find this kind of work very interesting and what you have done here is so nice!!
> 
> How, how, how did you PAN and time lapse at the same time?



I'm using Final Cut Pro X, a reasonably good software (iMovie is a joke by comparison). In that you can crop the frame or do what is called a "Ken Burn's effect" where you start the beginning of the clip at a certain crop and finish at a different location within the original frame. The effect is like a pan and really easy to do. Of course you need a lot of pixels to play with or the quality suffers a lot. That's why I shoot 4K.




> I'm going to go into full critique mode now because this is exactly what I would appreciate people to do for my videos (YouTube: my green pets).
> 
> The music was very interesting combined with the scenery because one would expect some kind of traditional Japanese music to accompany this. It kind of separated the scenery from the human cultural element for me in spite of the little butsus, which I really enjoyed.



These locations are shrines that are assembled along mountain valleys right next to waterfalls. Those ropes over the waterfalls are of religious importance, sort of a message saying "god is in here". So, in my mind the whole thing is integrated. 

I purposely stayed away from Japanese music in this one. After all, I could set every one of my videos to Japanese music since I live in Japan. This music seemed tranquil an contemplative - exactly how I feel in these places.



> There were some scenes that I felt could have used a few more seconds and others fewer. That's a challenge I face in my own videos, timing etc.
> 
> I think the order of scenes could have been rearranged to tell more of a story, if that makes any sense. It did seem a bit random. Perhaps starting with some wide shots kind of setting up the scene, then more specific and more detailed shots, then maybe some final wide shots again to wrap it all up.



I wasn't looking for a finished product as such in this vid - it was more like an exploration using a technique I've not done before. Technically it is full of problems - the flickering light levels for instance which can be corrected, but it takes another step I didn't bother with. The music fit in remarkably well especially since I didn't really bother to time any of the sequences to the beats or variations of sound. So all in all, I'd say this attempt was just a happy accident where it came together.



> I have been venturing into this type of video making myself recently with the objective of simply portraying the beauty of the world around me.
> 
> This has been really inspiring, thank you.



Glad to be of service to your work!


----------



## cnycharles (May 21, 2016)

Very cool, ty for sharing! It was very peaceful; I just woke up but this relaxed me even more, 


Elmer Nj


----------



## Ray (May 21, 2016)

Nothing short of fantastic!


----------



## emydura (May 23, 2016)

Just brilliant Tom.


----------

